# Fable_Anniversary_XBOX360-PROTOCOL



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Fable_Anniversary_XBOX360-PROTOCOL*
Region free. Street date is the 4th in North America and the 7th in Europe so play it as you will.

Not to be outdone by all the German and further east in Europe devs it seems Lionhead are doing the remake tango. Here despite already having a tweaked release in the form of Fable: The Lost Chapters we now have this release which is a "HD remaster" of the same. That said they do seem to be claiming it is a proper reworking rather than a bit of spit and polish. More on the wikia
http://fable.wikia.com/wiki/Fable_Anniversary

I am curious to see how this plays out as I could have liked Fable but it went the way of Monster Hunter and became something I should like on paper but falls short in reality.
Amazon words

As the biggest selling RPG on the original Xbox, Fable pioneered every player’s choice having a consequence. The world of Albion inspired gamers to fall in love with a franchise for a decade and counting. With Fable Anniversary, players will be reminded why the Fable franchise is so special, and why there is nothing else quite like it on any other gaming platform. With an entirely new lighting system, slick new interface, all new textures, models, achievements and “The Lost Chapters” content, Fable Anniversary is the definitive Fable experience for faithful fans and new players alike.

Features:

Graphically updated to 1080P HD to unlock the power of Xbox 360

Fable Anniversary is without a doubt a major leap visually over the original Fable with stunning graphics and audio remastered for the Xbox 360. The development team has devoted enormous resources into remaking the adventure, breathing new life into the beloved classic with advancements like vastly improved fidelity, lighting, special effects and more. The result is a stunning re-imagination of the original game that will delight fans old and new.

Brand new interface, save system and seamless experience

Through the power of Xbox 360, gameplay in Fable Anniversary is more seamless than ever and this version boasts a new user interface system that’s been designed to simplify and make it faster and easier to explore the rich world of Fable and its menus. In addition to lightning-fast load times, there’s an all-new save system that’s been built from the ground up to provide the player with the ability to save anytime, anywhere, including during quests. Fable Anniversary also revitalises the features that “Fable” fans have come to love with an updated, optional control scheme acclimated for fans that loved the play styles of Fable II and Fable III.

Achievements in Fable for the first time

Fable Anniversary includes a full 1000 achievement points that are guaranteed to challenge and surprise new players and even the most veteran “Fable: The Lost Chapters” fans as they explore the world of Albion again.

Xbox SmartGlass support for all your devices

Use your Windows 8 or other SmartGlass devices to interact with “Fable” in ways in which you’ve never done before; look at your map screen, discover secret locations, and even take screenshots of your Hero to upload to your social network!
*Video*
A nice compare the versions video, personally I am going with the original at least had some character. This looks like you expect a 360 version of it to look. Which is impressive considering much of the competition managed to not look like that.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
________________.             
     ___________/\___/\ ____\_____    ______|_______/\________.___/\
     \     __.   /__.  \         /     |     \        \        \    \
     .)     /   /  /    > __.   /      | .__  \   _____\   .__  \    \
    //    \____/      _/  :/   /      .|  \:   \    \___\   \:   \    \__/\\
   //      >     -     >      /       :|        \        \        \        \\
  //      /_____/     /_______\\      ||_________| _______|_____shr!x_______\\
 <:______|=====/______\ =======\\______|=========|/=======:========|/========:>
  |      :                             :         :        .        :         |
         .                 -+- proudly presents -+-                .         |
  |______________   __   _                          _   __   ________________|
  +--------------------------------------------------------------------------+
                    Fable Anniversary (c) Microsoft
  |___________________ ____________ ____  _  _ _________ ___________  _______|
  +------------ --------------------------------------------- ---------------+
  |                                                                          |
     REL Date ...... : 01/31/14               Platform  ..... : XBOX360
  :  Game Type ..... : RPG                    Origin ........ : US  
  .  Release Type .. : Full DVD               Image Format .. : ISO
  .                                                                          :
  ._______ _______  ___  _          _   _         _____ _ _______  __________:
  +------------ ------- --------------- --------------------- ----------- ---+
  |                                                                   +------+
  +> [email protected]:~$ /release/.info <------------------------------------+
     
	
	 
	  
	   ._________ ______     ____ _ __ _____  _     _ _ __ _ _____ _______________:
  +------------- -------------- ------------- ----------- -------------- ----+
  |                                                                   +------+
  +> [email protected]:~$ /release/.url <-------------------------------------+
   
     http://www.gamestop.com/xbox-360/games/fable-anniversary/111460

  ._________ ______     ____ _ __ _____  _     _ _ __ _ _____ _______________:
  +------------- -------------- ------------- ----------- -------------- ----+
  |                                                                   +------+
  +> [email protected]:~$ /group/.notes <-------------------------------------+
  
     REGION-FREE                                                 
                          
  ._______ _______     _ ___ _ __ _____  _   _  ___ ____ ____ ______ ________:
  +----------- ---- ----------- ---- ------ - ---- -- ------------- ---------+
  |                                                                   +------+
  +> [email protected]:~$ /sbin/shutdown -h now <-----------------------------+ 040305
```


----------

